# rdrwrks p90



## volksgti06 (Jul 2, 2009)

want to know if these would fit my mkv gti???? 

http://www.raderwerks.com/


----------



## volksgti06 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: rdrwrks p90 (volksgti06)*

anyone?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: rdrwrks p90 (volksgti06)*

I guess it would really depend on what size you are looking at.


----------



## darkstar869 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: rdrwrks p90 (volksgti06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksgti06* »_want to know if these would fit my mkv gti???? 

http://www.raderwerks.com/


I was looking at those, to much poke for sure.
but very nice wheels


----------



## volksgti06 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: rdrwrks p90 (JDriver1.8t)*

either 17 or 18 im running eibach pro kit 1 inch drop....


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: rdrwrks p90 (volksgti06)*

how about widths? There are a lot of options on these wheels.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: rdrwrks p90 (volksgti06)*

They told me no.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: rdrwrks p90 (vwluger22)*

will they fit yes
they will poke crazy in front and pretty much perfect n the rear 
with the proper sized tires and pulled fenders yes they will fit 
stock fenders no they will not


----------



## volksgti06 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: rdrwrks p90 (JettaGT8V80)*

thanks everyone, guess i got to keep looking... too much hassle... i loved the step lip on it and im looking more into 17-18 with step lips..dont really want to much stretch.. thanks


----------

